# Cits ... >  Programmas signālu apstrādei un regulēšanai.

## Raimonds1

1. CIK sarežģīti būtu atpazīt 50Hz 220V sinusoīdai jau sākumā, tikko tā škērso nulli, vai tā būs 220, 230 vai 240 voltu(efektīvā vērtība). Pilns sinusa cikls ir 1/50sekundes, tas ir 20milisekundes, sinusoīda no nulles sasniedz maximumu 5 milisekundēs, vajadzētu atpazīt, teiksim 0,5 milisekundēs, kāda ir prognozējamā vērtība. Analogais- ciparu pārveidotājs un programmu mikroshēmas.
2. Metināšanas procesa elektroniska atpazīšana. Uzsilstot, mainoties attālumam, metāla strūklas vai pilienu pārnese - analogajā - ciparu procesā atpazīstama kā periodiski strāvas lieluma izmaiņu impulsi, fona strāvas izmaiņas (uzsilstot vajag mazak enerģijas pamatmetāla izkausēšanai) mērķis - noturēt parametrus noteiktās robežās procesa sākumā un beigās.  Strāvas regulācija ar impulsu skaitu un to platumu.
Parametru izainās var būt 1/10 sekundes. Cik sarezģ''iti tas ir?

----------


## M_J

1.AVR mikrokontrolieru iebūvētais ADC bez īpašām pūlēm ar 10 bitu precizitāti var veikt vienu pārveidojumu 0.1 ms. Var uzdzīt arī ātrāk, bet tad zūd precizitāte. Tas nozīmē, ka 0.5 ms jau var veikt 5 mērījumus. Domāju, ka kaut kādu priekštatu, kāda būs sprieguma vērtība maksimumā, var gūt.
2.Lai atbildētu, jāiedziļinās jautājumā. Pašreiz nav laika.

----------


## Raimonds1

Tad vēl par signālu salīdzināšanau - sarežgitas formas, zemas frkevences - līdz 100hz impulsi, jaatpazist impulsa formas izmaiņas, kas ir 1% no amplitūdas un impulsa kopējās formas izmainas, mainoties pasa impulsa voltāžai par 10-15%

----------


## malacis

Sarežģītas formas signālus ērti salīdzināt, sadalot tos spektra sastāvdaļās, piem. lietojot diskrēto Furjē transformāciju.
Tavā gadījumā par signāla formas izmaiņām signalizētu spektrālo komponenšu amplitūdu attiecību izmaiņa.

----------


## Raimonds1

cik tas spektra dalītājs ar analizatoru un programmēšanu varētu maxāt?

----------


## malacis

Tas tak ir tīri softisks pasākums, ko dara tava iekārta.

Princips: 
1) ar ACP analogo signālu diskretizē - tas ir pārvērš ciparos. Laika intervālu, cik bieži "jāciparo" nosaka augstākā signālā satopamā frekvence. Pēc Naikvista teorēmas tev "jāciparo" ar vismaz divreiz augstāku frekvenci.

2) iegūtajai skaitļu virknei pielietojam Furjē transformāciju (to dara pats mikrokontrolieris) un iegūstam skaitļu pārus - katras spektrālās komponentes amplitūdu un fāzi.

3) mainoties pētāmā signāla *amplitūdai* proporcionāli mainīsies arī spektrālo komponenšu amplitūdas (attiecība jeb dalijums paliek konstanta), fāzes paliek nemainīgas.

4) mainoties signāla *formai* mainīsies gan komponenšu amplitūdu attiecība, gan fāzes. Tas arī bija jānoķer, cik saprotu.

----------


## Raimonds1

nu šajā gadījumā tā ciparošanas frekvence vienai shēmai būtu 40Hz, otrai- ap 200Hz.
1. Impulsa formas atpazīšana, pats impulss sastāv no 3 dažādām salikta impulsa formām, jāatpazīst laika attālumi starp tām un formas izmaiņas. Izejā būtu teisim 4 atbildes - nav, ir, lielas, mazas izmaiņas.
2. Būtībā runa ir par zemas frekvences troksni, kurš mainās pēc amplitūdas un frekvences. Doma ir noķert šā trokšņa zemās amplitūdas un pateikt, vai viņš tur tajā kopējā skaņu signālā ir vai nav.
Ja tās idejas izdotos, iespējams, tas būtu jauns, pieprasīts, pārdodams produkts.

----------

